# Converting to kindle format



## brandon12 (Dec 30, 2008)

So I am on a mac and have several .lit format books I would like to put on my kindle... Any suggestions for converting them. Will Stanza do it? Having a mac is great, but it seems every month or so there is some software solution I am unable find... Any help would be awesome, thanks in advance. (oh! And I hope this question hasn't been beaten to death elsewhere in the forums, my google searches have come up dry   )...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I've heard that on stantz you can convert files, but I'm not for sure. I have also heard that Stantza isn't going to stay in it free app status, so I'd download it just in case they start charging for it.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

It looks like there are a couple of things you can do. This thread at mobileread gives some options: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-8244.html


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

brandon12 said:


> So I am on a mac and have several .lit format books I would like to put on my kindle... Any suggestions for converting them. Will Stanza do it? Having a mac is great, but it seems every month or so there is some software solution I am unable find... Any help would be awesome, thanks in advance. (oh! And I hope this question hasn't been beaten to death elsewhere in the forums, my google searches have come up dry  )...


Yes, Stanza will convert a .lit format book to mobi format. I have done this with a number of books. I think it saves the metadata also, if memory serves.

Vegas_Asian: The Stanza web page says the price will be only $15 when Stanza is released, I consider that a bargain.

Mike


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

Stanza will convert to .lit, but I have had a lot of trouble with the metadata. I use a dropper app called lit2html and then use the perl scripts to further convert to mobi.


----------

